# Who do you truly want: Simmons or Ingram



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I admittedly dont know enough to have a solid opinion yet.

I think Im leaning Simmons though.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't see Ingram as a superstar. People get carried away comparing him to Durant, who completely tore up the NCAA. He should be good, but Simmons is can't-miss.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

The obvious comment to make is that this choice will be made for us. No real pressure as 28 other GMs in Mitch's position would make the same pick. 

But to answer the question, I'd be genuinely excited about either player. Both are very intriguing, both have major flaws. Simmons isn't a bad shooter, he's a non-shooter at this stage. He has to at least be a respectable shooter to be an all-star. There's also some real questions about his character and competitiveness. I wouldn't rate him as can't miss, but still very promising and we've seen far less talented players develop a jumper. Ingram, of course, is about 190 lbs soaking wet. And as a wing player, he certainly won't be considered an elite athlete, though his length makes up for a lot of that. He is, however, barely turning 19 (!) this September. 

I'd lean towards Ingram, though I think Simmons has the obvious higher ceiling.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

MojoPin said:


> but Simmons is can't-miss.


or he cant shoot and he could totally just be Lamar


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd take Simmons over Ingram. Shooting generally improves when players get in the league and his form isn't bad. You can't teach his kind of floor vision though. I think Ingram is a better fit for our roster though. He can play off the ball with his shooting ability and he's farther along defensively than Simmons is. With Simmons on the roster, Randle kind of becomes redundant too. Neither can play the 3 spot and both arent built to play the 5 for long stretches. I'm honestly happy with either though.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Would you trade this pick to Cavs? Rumor link

http://www.inquisitr.com/3035295/la...pick-to-cleveland-cavaliers-for-kyrie-irving/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Would you trade this pick to Cavs? Rumor link
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/3035295/la...pick-to-cleveland-cavaliers-for-kyrie-irving/


I would need more than Kyrie if I am the Lakers.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> The obvious comment to make is that this choice will be made for us. No real pressure as 28 other GMs in Mitch's position would make the same pick.
> 
> But to answer the question, I'd be genuinely excited about either player. Both are very intriguing, both have major flaws. Simmons isn't a bad shooter, he's a non-shooter at this stage. He has to at least be a respectable shooter to be an all-star. There's also some real questions about his character and competitiveness. I wouldn't rate him as can't miss, but still very promising and we've seen far less talented players develop a jumper. Ingram, of course, is about 190 lbs soaking wet. And as a wing player, he certainly won't be considered an elite athlete, though his length makes up for a lot of that. He is, however, barely turning 19 (!) this September.
> 
> I'd lean towards Ingram, though I think Simmons has the obvious higher ceiling.


I agree with most of what you said but remember that "all star" status is hardly contingent on shooting. Rajon Rondo is a 4x all star. I'm sure Simmons could throw up 80 attempts and brick 60 of them every year, and scuffle around at a 60% free throw rate at his current skill level. 

(though - on a random tangent - I had NO IDEA Rondo turned into a decent three point shooter this year, how'd that happen? Good for him.)


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Not a Laker fan - but voted Simmons. He does way too many things out there. If all you need to do is teach him to shoot and he'd be a clear cut all star with his current set of skills? You take that all day and hope you can teach him to shoot. He does a lot of things incredibly well. He's a can't miss for a reason, he's already got a lot of high caliber NBA skills.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I know it is a relatively minor critique, but I question how Simmons could not get his team to the NCAA tournament. I would still go with Simmons, seems like more of the sure thing and Lakers can't afford to swing and miss here.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

ATLien said:


> I know it is a relatively minor critique, but I question how Simmons could not get his team to the NCAA tournament. I would still go with Simmons, seems like more of the sure thing and Lakers can't afford to swing and miss here.


If he was 21 instead of 19 and if his team wasn't as wildly dysfunctional as that LSU program, I would be inclined to agree with you. Given his actual circumstances, though, I think he did alright.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

lamar Odom isn't a bad thing at all.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How to you compare Ingram to the following players?

Justise Winslow Freshman 
Andrew Wiggins Freshman 
Kawhi Leonard Sophomore 
Rudy Gay Sophomore
Kevin Durant Freshman 
Luol Deng Freshman
Carmelo Anthony Freshman
Paul George


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

MojoPin said:


> lamar Odom isn't a bad thing at all.


sure but not what you want to build your team around at the number 2 pick


I bet Luke would rather have the guy who can shoot and play defense


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I refuse to vote because Simmons is first pick and Lakers have zero chance to get him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I admittedly dont know enough to have a solid opinion yet.
> 
> I think Im leaning Simmons though.


I also have to study up on both players. 
But IF the Lakers keep the pick (rumours they will shop it around in an attempt to bring an impact player) there seems to be a lot of things to consider:

- Simmons appears to have the highest ceiling, but i've read somewhere that he made, like only 3 jumpers in a year of college ball. In the NBA it would appear he will have Randle-like troubles scoring the ball as a PF.

Speaking of Randle, if the Lakers do pick Simmons would it mean that Randle is gone? Cause none of them can play SF or C...

Do the Lakers need a "point forward" Simmons when Russell is around? 

- Ingram seems like the better fit (SF, can shoot the ball, already tries on defense), but his ceiling appears to be lower. 
And the Lakers BETTER NOT try and go with Russell / Clarkson / Ingram / Randle as starters. Too young, too inexperienced, and atrocious defense by Clarkson and Randle.

So, i'm a little torn so far... Gotta study up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> The report comes from veteran NBA reporter Kevin Ding who now writes for Bleacher Report following stints at the Miami Herald and Orange County Register.
> 
> Ding wrote this morning:
> 
> ...


http://www.csnphilly.com/the700level/report-sixers-leaning-heavily-toward-ben-simmons-no-1-overall


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Shit....I have my honeymoon scheduled when the June23rd draft is....Im gonna be at a Sandals resort on a beach in Jamaica...I better cancel the trip. Good thing wifey is a Lakers fan and will understand.

P.S. Im getting married Saturday, holy shit!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> P.S. Im getting married Saturday, holy shit!


Congrats, man! Good luck.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> P.S. Im getting married Saturday, holy shit!


May your nba love will never be perishable! May your married life be full of nba laughter! And you will love each other forever after!!
Congratulations to the Honeymoon of Mr and Mrs DaRizzle!!!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Shit....I have my honeymoon scheduled when the June23rd draft is....Im gonna be at a Sandals resort on a beach in Jamaica...I better cancel the trip. Good thing wifey is a Lakers fan and will understand.
> 
> P.S. Im getting married Saturday, holy shit!


congratulations!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Shit....I have my honeymoon scheduled when the June23rd draft is....Im gonna be at a Sandals resort on a beach in Jamaica...I better cancel the trip. Good thing wifey is a Lakers fan and will understand.
> 
> P.S. Im getting married Saturday, holy shit!


Congrats bro!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Shit....I have my honeymoon scheduled when the June23rd draft is....Im gonna be at a Sandals resort on a beach in Jamaica...I better cancel the trip. Good thing wifey is a Lakers fan and will understand.
> 
> P.S. Im getting married Saturday, holy shit!


Congrats, dude!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thanks all...

Our wedding colors are tamed down Lakers colors (real Lakers colors would be too clownish)

We also have a very unique Lakers themed cake topper Ill show you guys next week sometime...It cost way too much but fuck it


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Its not at this park anymore so I can show you all this lol


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice. Congrats DaRizzle.


And yea, I don't think anyone would argue with the fact that Simmons has more potential and a real chance to be special. Just my gut feeling that Ingram will reach more of his potential than Simmons will (which doesn't necessarily mean he'll be the better player). In my head, it's more of a toss up because Simmons hasn't done anything to pull himself away, the opposite actually. Add to the fact that Ingram is a whole year younger and clearly a much better fit with our current young core. All I'm really saying is I won't be disappointed in the least if we have to "settle" for Ingram at 2. It may work out better anyway.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Its not at this park anymore so I can show you all this lol


Mrs DaRizzle is pretty. Are you making the baby? If yes, when is your baby due?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

enquiring minds want to know....


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats DaRizzle


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Shit....I have my honeymoon scheduled when the June23rd draft is....Im gonna be at a Sandals resort on a beach in Jamaica...I better cancel the trip. Good thing wifey is a Lakers fan and will understand.
> 
> P.S. Im getting married Saturday, holy shit!



I'm getting married Sunday, double holy shit! 

Congrats bro!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Its not at this park anymore so I can show you all this lol



Sick.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> sure but not what you want to build your team around at the number 2 pick
> 
> 
> I bet Luke would rather have the guy who can shoot and play defense


I want to build my team around Russell. He was my favorite player in last years draft and I still feel he'll be a 3-8 time all-star. If Lamar is he worst case scenario for Simmons I'll take it. 

I like Simmons. I see a lineup with him at the four and randle at the five frequently and each player running with the ball when they grab defensive rebounds. The one thing I hope Mitch doesn't do is draft on "need". This team sucks. Draft the best guy and figure the rest of the shit out.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Mr darizzle, congrats. Like ball scientist I too want to know what you do in the bedroom.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> I'm getting married Sunday, double holy shit!
> 
> Congrats bro!


YAAAAAAS, THAT IS FREAKING AWESOME. The weather was great for both of us!

Alright so here are a few pics...sorry for hijacking my own thread

Wedding topper is a 3D printed 6inch tall figurine of both of us. Went to a company called DOOB that has a store in Los Angeles and went into a booth with 100+ top end cameras that formed a circle. Take the shot and 5 weeks later we get the mini-us in the mail.

Cant quite tell from these lower quality pics but Im also wearing a Lakers shirt.

The Muslims and the Blacks at Trump National Golf Course








USS Iowa








Cake Topper

















Of course my wedding was better than Basel's because... :vuvuzela:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that cake topper is awesome - congrats on the nuptials


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Every picture tells a story! Mr. and Mrs. DaRizzle, I wish that the gorgeous pictures will be there with you for the life time.

Basel, please post yours. I, the handsome man, will post mine.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I want to build my team around Russell. He was my favorite player in last years draft and I still feel he'll be a 3-8 time all-star. If Lamar is he worst case scenario for Simmons I'll take it.
> 
> I like Simmons. I see a lineup with him at the four and randle at the five frequently and each player running with the ball when they grab defensive rebounds. The one thing I hope Mitch doesn't do is draft on "need". This team sucks. Draft the best guy and figure the rest of the shit out.


this guy agrees with you:

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...ft-dangelo-russell-ben-simmons-brandon-ingram


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

@DaRizzle is making me want to post pictures from my own nuptials.... hmmmm....


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> Every picture tells a story! Mr. and Mrs. DaRizzle, I wish that the gorgeous pictures will be there with you for the life time.
> 
> *Basel, please post yours. I, the handsome man, will post mine.*


Thank you BS.

Dear god Basel you gotta post some pics


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel and darizzle should of married each other. Too bad Basel doesn't approve of the gay stuff.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hey Im not gay...He sucked MY dick....

...big difference


----------



## Molholt (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd love Simmons. So much more potential, in my opinion!


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Ballscientist said:


> I refuse to vote because Simmons is first pick and Lakers have zero chance to get him.


It seems that is the case. I decided to vote anyway. I'd take Simmons, but I see them as 1a and 1b can't-go-wrong players.

Simmons could easily fit into a lineup at SF with a stretch four and with Randle at the 5. I could even see the Lakers often going with Simmons/ Randle/ Nance up front. Simmons could run the pick-and-roll with Nance or Randle, which would present interesting match-up issues for opponents. He isn't a perfect fit, considering all three of those players fit best at the 4, but I think his star potential is too much to pass on.

Ingram will be good or possibly great, maybe even better than Simmons. His length plus shooting would be devastating in the high pick and roll. When I think about it, I almost want to take him over Simmons. Fortunately the Lakers will have that choice made for them.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I wonder if Taurean Prince will still be around by the time the Lakers pick in the second round. Could be a good fit.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> I wonder if Taurean Prince will still be around by the time the Lakers pick in the second round. Could be a good fit.


I would be surprised to see Prince go lower than the middle of the 1st round.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Evolution of Brandon Ingram

Good article on Ingram; interview with his HS coach. 

It's looking more and more like Simmons is going to Philly and while I'd be just as excited to have him, I'm getting really excited about our likely pick in Ingram. Assuming the young core stays in tact, I still see the ball being in DLo's hands in crunch time. But having a floor spacing, versatile forward like Ingram to go along with a bruising but still versatile forward like Randle makes for a great foundation and should open things up for DLo. 

Again, assuming we don't hit home-runs in free agency, I hope we can at least bring in a young rim protecting center to add to the mix. We'll have plenty of fire power in the coming years.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> Evolution of Brandon Ingram
> 
> Good article on Ingram; interview with his HS coach.
> 
> ...


Like many people have said, this is the easiest Draft ever for the Lakers: Simmons or Ingram, just pick whoever the Sixers don't.

Personally, i think the Lakers will make some noise in the Draft/FA/Trades this off-season.
Considering they Draft Ingram, it's impossible to think the Lakers can compete with Russell/Clarkson/Ingram/Randle starting, even if paired with a guy like Whiteside (your "young rim protecting center to add to the mix"): too young, too inexperienced, and too raw (mainly Randle).

Regarding Ingram, he sure seems enticing: can shoot (the Lakers offense was TERRIBLE) and has the quickness, wingspan and desire to be much more than a Clarkson-type-revolving-door on offense.

But i would much rather see something the likes of 
Russell;
Butler;
Ingram;
Nance?
Whiteside

Than 

Russell;
Clarkson;
Ingram;
Randle
Whiteside.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Not at all suggesting we don't need to bring in talent. I'm strictly referring to the young core that we can build around if (when) we add Ingram. 

If we can get an all-start caliber player this summer via free agency, we'll obviously do it and worry about fit later (with maybe a couple of exceptions). That's a no brainer. I said "at least...a young center", as in, if we don't get any of the big fish.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So apparently Philly has already informed Ben Simmons they're taking him. 

Baring a trade, I can't see us passing on Ingram. Love it. Perfect fit next to DLo and Randle. Appears to be another gym rat as well. Check the video.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I really want to love this Ingram kid. I just hope he fulfills his promise.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"Sources" saying the Lakers will draft Ingram, to nobody's surprise.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Hmm, sources said we'd take Okafor last year, as well. Maybe we're gauging his trade value? Unless an All-star/borderline all star is available, I'd hope we just take him and move forward to free agency.


----------



## aleanguiano (Jun 22, 2016)

i woould say ben simmons is the better player. but for some it is hard to transition to the NBA. time will tell who does better making that switch. who would you pick?


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

I think we pick the right player 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

